# Come Together Chicago



## MrsMyers666

FYI - Forgot to mention this poll will self destruct in 7 days.....nah, it'll just close in 7 days.


----------



## LHALLOW

I voted for Saturday, but I will make an exception for the day before Labor day


----------



## Laurie S.

Well y'all have fun.  *Sure do wish *I could make the stretch of road between here and there magically disappear. If I _were_ coming, I'd vote for Bachelor's Grove and a Sunday, but my opinion doesn't count on this one...

_One day _though...*ONE 'O THESE DAYS*....we'll have a massive gathering, I can just *feel* it!!

Y'all have a great time!


----------



## Terra

Ohh, I live a bit too far away but seeing *Midlothian, Ill* just warms the heart. My home town!


----------



## 1LuvHalloween

I would love to come if you guys decide any other weekend but the weekend of labor day....I will be out of town.


----------



## Muffy

Boo Hoo!!! Dang I wish I could be there!!! I'm all the way with Laurie S. .........Bachelors Grove would be my pick........BUT as for the food>>>>>>

I would have to have a Italian Beef/ Sausage Combo, a Chicago Hot Dog, a Tom Tom Hot Tamale & a White Castles. And no one sells delicious imported ham for sandwiches like the Polish stores in Chicago.......hahahahah I'm dreaming of home right now.....tomorrow morning I'm making pierogies!!!lol

I can dance around my kitchen with my eyes closed stuffing myself with pierogies & singing>>> "There's no place like home Taz!" I don't have a Toto dog I have a Taz

the Muffster


----------



## cinders

August 30 is Saturday. I could probably do it that Saturday (even though I voted for Sunday--before I read the actual post)! But unfortunately I have another commitment for that Sunday. I'm in Flossmoor, which is close to Midlothian. I've never even been to Bachelor's Grove!


----------



## MrsMyers666

cinders said:


> August 30 is Saturday. I could probably do it that Saturday (even though I voted for Sunday--before I read the actual post)! But unfortunately I have another commitment for that Sunday. I'm in Flossmoor, which is close to Midlothian. I've never even been to Bachelor's Grove!


Thank you! I fixed it to August 31. I knew it was still August, but was a date off.

It's sounding like Saturday would be better and another weekend verses Labor day weekend. Once this vote is over we can vote on a few weekends maybe. If people want to start listing a date that would work for them post it and I'll keep track of it.


----------



## Terra

Muffy said:


> I would have to have a Italian Beef/ Sausage Combo, a Chicago Hot Dog, a Tom Tom Hot Tamale & a White Castles. And no one sells delicious imported ham for sandwiches like the Polish stores in Chicago.......hahahahah I'm dreaming of home right now.....tomorrow morning I'm making pierogies!!!lol


That Chicago hot dog _*must*_ come from Willie's Weenie Wagon! <_salivating_>


----------



## cinders

Terra, Willie's Weenie Wagon is called something else now. I think new owners.


----------



## natascha

O.K I am interested in going, I did not vote yet. Midlothian is the farthest from me and the other three places are about the same distance.

A couple of days ago I told my Husband that on Aug 31st we were going to blow off Church (as he is not scheduled to serve and Sept 7th is the first day of Sunday School, with teaching I only take off the Sunday by our Halloween Party) and we were to have Mimosa's in the Hot Tub. 

He has been working ALOT, he has a full time (40 -50 hours a week) job that is an hour drive each away & We started our own Business a few years ago that we just took out a lease on a building so he puts in at least 20 hours a week there. I could bail on him, but would feel bad after I picked that day.

So I am going to let everyone else make the plans and Hopefully it will work for me!


----------



## CMGhost

I'm only a few short hours from Chicago myself, but I always work weekends. I would love to meet everyone. It would be a great time. 

Although, I just had surgery, I may be off work for the next 2 weeks...if ya'll come up with a place and I'm still off work, I'll try and come up.


----------



## Halloweeeiner

isn't bachleors grove illegal? Cops bust you when you first get there,


----------



## Ween12amEternal

This is a great idea! Thinking a Saturday would be better. Not familiar with any of the places (though I know generally where the towns are), I'd vote for a central location since I'd be coming over from relatives in the south suburbs (Lansing).


----------



## 1LuvHalloween

We'en--How funny, I just moved out of Lansing a year ago this month!


----------



## Gym Whourlfeld

When "Wild Chicago" filmed in Bach. Grove they were eaten alive by a swarm of micro-vampires called mosquitos!

My place The Ravens Grin Inn is 3 hours due west of Chicago on rt. 64 (also known as "North Ave.) We are two hours from Batavia/St. Charles area.
The graveyard across from my house has 6,400 bodies there with quite a collection of the fancy 1880 type markers. The graveyard has a small river that wraps around three sides of it with the city park next to it through the woods, sort of a desolate location.
This part of Illinois is the only part of this state that didnot get crunched under the glacier 80,000 years ago. Steep hills, deep valleys, Dolomite cliffs, 2,000 yr. old Indian burial mounds, the widest spot in the Miss. River (3 miles across) Wholly Mamouth mastadon molars were found in this county 2 yrs. ago(shallow digging here versus the rest of the state)
Then there is that haunting theory involving Dolomite rock with it's age and high levels of magnesium doing a storage energy thing creating the haunting.
The downtown, where I am, looks like a movie set for an 1880 movie with the 1855 county courthouse, Civil war monument, two cannons, wrought iron courthouse steps and cast iron fountain. Wrought iron Mesker Bros. store fronts on most of the downtown might be the largest collection of such antiquity in the country.
Houses here are cheaper than ever, thanks to the widespread haunting that seems to happen up and down the two oldest steeets in this little town of 1,700.
A sudden unexplainable scream or crashing of invisible objects/sound has sent potential home buyers running along with the realator numerous time from numerous houses here.
It might be dolomite-influenced?
Could my wine cellar be haunted because of a dolomite influence? The floor is one big solid chunk of dolomite as are parts of the side walls!
hauntedravensgrin.com


----------



## Ween12amEternal

1LuvHalloween said:


> We'en--How funny, I just moved out of Lansing a year ago this month!


Oh man, sorry to hear that - don't like to hear the good ones leaving! It's a great town though, we go back every year for the Good Neighbors Parade.

*Gym*, does your wine glow?


----------



## Haunted Host

Okay, two things I have to mention...

First, I called the Midlothian police department regarding Bachelors' Grove. They said that the Cook County Sheriff's department was responsible for the cemetery, but the cop I talked to did not think that a daytime visit was illegal. I'll try to get a hold of the sheriff's department to clarify on Wednesday.

Second, as I suspected, I will not be able to make a Saturday gathering until October 4th. I found out today that I have vacations, weddings, and birthday parties planned for the next 6 Saturdays which absolutely sucks for soooo many reasons. If you go on one of the next 6 Saturdays, I hope you all have a blast! If you go on a Sunday, I'll be there!!  I absolutely don't want to sway the decision considering most of the votes have been for an upcoming Saturday. So I hope that you guys have a great time! I'm still going to look into the legalities of Bachelors' Grove for you all.


----------



## Terra

cinders said:


> Terra, Willie's Weenie Wagon is called something else now. I think new owners.


Aww...  

I loved saying that name _*Willie's Weenie Wagon*_. LOL! I hope the dogs still taste the same. I go there every time I visit Midlo.


----------



## LHALLOW

Haunted Host said:


> Second, as I suspected, I will not be able to make a Saturday gathering until October 4th.


I hope you already have plans for the 4th


----------



## Muffy

Good Pictures of the Grove

Bachelor's Grove Cemetery - graveyards.com

if you hit the small ENTER thing there below ....This is Bachelors Grove.......its takes you on a photo tour & each picture has a history under it. 

Muf


----------



## LHALLOW

I'm sure that one day isn't going to work for absolutely everyone. But if the first one goes well, maybe we can plan another for the not so distant future.


----------



## MrsMyers666

LHALLOW said:


> I'm sure that one day isn't going to work for absolutely everyone. But if the first one goes well, maybe we can plan another for the not so distant future.


Thinking the same thing.

This won't be a 1 time thing.


----------



## murf1013

I'd love to meet up with everyone! My schedule is pretty open all the way around ... but I definitely voted for Bachelor's Grove. That's a darn spooky place. It's perfect!


----------



## natascha

O.K I thought I would bump this, I am still interested but I am not one who lives near a meeting place, so I can't plan it, depending on the day I might not be able to make it.

But I would say plan a day kinda soon before everyone gets in the 'big count down can't get a way for a second' and/or plan one for after the Big Day but before the snow could be a problem.


----------



## joedombrowski

*would love to join in...*

but will have to shoot for 2nd meeting (TBD) since I'm booked up through end of August.

a lot of you have impressive credentials!


----------



## MrsMyers666

Is anyone still up for next Sunday or should we plan another day which seems to be would be a Saturday?

If we go to Bachelors Grove we should go before October I would think.


----------



## Haunted Host

I'd love to next Sunday!! That's my only chance to go. Anyone else?


----------



## LHALLOW

I'm up for Bachelors Grove this Sunday. 

For those that can't make it..............I'm in the process of planning a trip to the largest corn maze in IL: The Richardson Farm - Christmas Trees, Illinois' Largest Corn Maze, Hayrides, Christmas Wreaths and Group Outings on September 20th. It's close to the WI border. We're going to take our camping grill and have people bring their own food & drinks (alcohol allowed.) They provide a campfire ring and maintain the fire the whole time you're there. This would be a pretty spouse/kid friendly event since there is a ton of stuff to do. It's probably not the best for real little ones as it's not very stroller friendly. I'll post more information on it in a couple weeks, and whoever wants to come is welcome.


----------



## LHALLOW

Right now they are calling for 80 and sunny on Sunday. What time were you thinking of going over there?


----------



## Haunted Host

That's a good question. That weather would be perfect! We should probably meet up someplace in the early afternoon, drop off some cars, and go in as few cars as possible. Let's drop the cars off at the place we plan on having food and drinks afterwards.


----------



## MrsMyers666

It looks like the closest Buffalo Wild Wings is
7301 West 183rd Street
Tinley Park, IL 60477

I was a little frightened by the fact that it's going to take me an hour and a half to get there, I know that's what it's going to be for all of us. Just wishing I had the hybrid right now and not a Jeep


----------



## LHALLOW

Haunted Host said:


> That's a good question. That weather would be perfect! We should probably meet up someplace in the early afternoon, drop off some cars, and go in as few cars as possible. Let's drop the cars off at the place we plan on having food and drinks afterwards.


Sounds good to me! So does 2ish work? 

Yeah, it's about an hour drive for me.....well that's what mapquest says anyway, it is construction season though!


----------



## Haunted Host

2-ish works for me.  I'm about an hour away too coming from up north. So... that's it? 3 of us? Come on now. There has to be a couple more who can make the trek this Sunday.

Oh, and I've been doing some reading about Bachelor's Grove Cemetery. Apparently it's located next to a forest preserve and both close at sunset when police begin to patrol the area. We should be okay in the afternoon, but after sunset we risk a trip to the Cook County slammer.  Although I think that'd be even more exciting, it might spoil our first Chicago get-together so maybe another time. 

I have to do some more research because I've read that it's hard to find and the woods in that area can be very disorienting. If anyone has a compass, that might help... does anyone else feel like this trek is a bit.... Blair Witch-ish?


----------



## cinders

Wow, too bad I can't make it this Sunday. I live about 15 minutes away from there but I have never been to the cemetery. Hope you all have a great time!


----------



## MrsMyers666

2ish works for me. Thank you! I can sleep in 

Yeah I'd prefer to stay away from the Cook county slammer. From what I hear Lake county isn't so great I don't want to know what Cook county is like. I'll try to do some research as well on the layout. Maybe I'll print out the tour that is on I think the graveyard.com site they explain where things are located and it'll at least be helpful. As long as we have cell phone reception I'll be fine LOL.

cinders wish you could make it


----------



## LHALLOW

bump, just want to give anyone else who wanted to join us a chance to see the thread


----------



## MrsMyers666

There's a Spirit located on Harlem Ave which would take us to 143rd where Bachelors Grove is from BWW. We should see if it's open Sunday. Right now it says Opening Soon.

I guess the other Chicagoans are chickening out?


----------



## cinders

Well, how'd it go? Do tell!


----------



## MrsMyers666

It was great. Take a look at my album section there are a few pics. I'll be posting a link in my signature soon to view there.


----------



## cinders

I took a look at the pix. You guys all look great. What a beautiful day for a cemetery visit. I so wish I could have made it. Can you believe I had to pass this up to go to a luau? Wasn't something I could get out of as I made a commitment, but I sure would have loved to meet all you guys. Next time?


----------



## LHALLOW

Okay, for anyone that wants to come........on September 20th we've got a reservation for a site at Richardson Farm (in Spring Grove, up near the WI border) to take part in Illinois largest corn maze! I've done this in past years and it's a lot of fun!! I'm bringing a grill, all you need to bring is your own food and drink (alcohol allowed!!!)

I've reserved the site starting at 6pm so come by whenever you can make it. I'm thinking of just spending some time chilling and bbqing and then taking on the maze once it gets dark. Feel free to bring the family, but be aware the farm isn't very stroller friendly.


----------



## skullboy

AH MAN! Thats MY girls BDAY party.


----------



## LHALLOW

Well, DUH Skullboy! You know we pick gathering dates based on when you're busy, right?

Edit to my previous post: it's not the largest corn maze in IL, they claim to be the largest corn maze in the world!


----------



## 1LuvHalloween

I would love to go, but I would most likey need to bring the baby. How stroller unfriendly is it?


----------



## LHALLOW

Just a reminder that we're meeting at the worlds largest corn maze on September 20th for those of you that can make it!!

1LuvHalloween - i guess it would depend on the weather the next couple of weeks. if it's muddy, it's going to be next to impossible with a stroller.


----------



## luv10-31

I am sooo upset I miss this!!! I have trouble logging on for some reason so I had a hard time getting in touch with anyone about when this was. Wish I could make it the 20th but I already have plans to go to the Vette fest in Effingham, IL. Well maybe next time, hope ya's have fun!


----------



## LHALLOW

For those of you able to attend the corn maze/bbq this Saturday night at Richardson Farm
The site is reserved from 6 - 10pm. We'll probably start the bbq around 6:30 so just bring whatever you want to grill up. They do allow alcohol also, so feel free to. The whole family is welcome......just remember to bring a flashlight as I have learned this from experience  When you pay to get in just tell them you're here with the Halloween Forum Friends group and they should be able to direct you to which site they put us on.


----------



## The Pod

Is there going to be another group gathering this year?


----------



## shadowopal

I got all excited by the title of this thread. Then I saw where you all are talking about. Why is it that everyone uses Chicago as the rallying point yet no one comes into the city. We have the "Chicago Area Haunt Club". Only a few members actually IN Chicago (myself included) and most of the events are in the boonies. Now this thread and again where is it? Not a single chicago place liste din the poll. Sad really. Plenty of cool places in Chicago. 

Ignore my whining just wishing I had more goofballs in Chicago proper. Let's try for Chicago this time eh?


----------



## Deathtouch

Actually Dragon Lady Sue goes to Graveyards and such all the time. And she is in the Chicago area.


----------



## shadowopal

She's not too far. At least she's within an hour of Chicago. But, there are very few of us actually in chicago that I know of. Chicago is a BIG city and it gets bigger depending on who you talk to LOL. I'm just amazed I only know 2 people in the city (Mouse and Doug S.) that are on the various lists. I would think there are tons of us out there. Like I said...don't mind my whining. I accept the fact that Chicago has it's difficulties for haunting (lot size is a big one). That's probably the reason so many Chicago-area haunters are in other towns. But, I love my Chi-town. Only one other place I'd leave it for.


----------



## MrsMyers666

*At the time no one recommended an actual spot in the city and naming the thread Chicago, was much easier than listing a bunch of suburbs. I love the city. Wrigleyville is my favorite place. Wunders cemetery is right by there, an amazing one.*


----------



## shadowopal

Red Lion Pub is on the list of haunted places in the world. Been there a few times. No sightings on my end yet. But, I'm not giving up.


----------



## Skulkin

I'm with Muffy and Terra, send Italian Beefs and Vienna Hot Dogs! I'm from Downers Grove and those are the two things I miss most!


----------



## Nox Arcana

Hey Skulkin, I've lived in the Downers Grove area for 40 years. How long ago did you move away?


----------



## _Katie_Lee_

I live outside of Chicago, so I would love it to be in Cherry Valley, because that's closer, but Chicago isn't really too much father, so I guess it doesn't matter. I would love to come to one of these though.


----------



## shadowopal

That's the poll from last year. Don't think anyone is moving on this year yet. It just got raised from the dead a month or so ago.


----------



## skullboy

That is correct! I visit all the grave yards out this way on my motorcycle when I ride.West of 47 there is a wealth of small,very old ones around.Tyrell Road Cemetary is reportedly haunted as well if you ever stop in that area(Gilberts)


----------



## HauntedHorror

I'm in Chicago! (not suburban.)
I live kinda near Rosehill cemetery.


----------



## shadowopal

Cool! Where near Rosehill? I'm at Belmont and Kedzie.


----------



## _Katie_Lee_

It would be really cool if we (or at least, someone) could get the ball rolling on this. I like this idea.


----------



## shadowopal

I think pre halloween is going to be difficult. I'd like to see one happen though. I might throw something together at the Red Lion in November if anyone would be interested.


----------



## Haunty McSpooks

I moved out to Elk Grove a few years ago, but I wanted to echo MrsMeyers666: Wunders cemetery is (used to be) a truly astonishing place--overgrown to the point of looking abandoned. I once lingered too long and got locked in after closing time -- creepy fun, even though it was still light.


----------



## cinders

I was so disappointed to have missed the get together last year. It was about 15 minutes from my house, and I'd never even been to bachelor's grove. I had to miss it due to a previous commitment. Wasn't there another get together after the first one? I didn't read back through the posts again, but it seemed like something was in the works but far away from me and I had a bad car then. I have a better vehicle now, so I'm in if you guys put something together.


----------



## cinders

deleted...double post. Sorry.


----------



## Deathtouch

We use to have a Chicago make and Take, but the host moved someone else. I still have the website up, but no action. I have not updated it in a long time.

*Chicago Make and Take*

Link is just above.


----------



## HauntedHorror

A make and take sounds fun! I always wanted to go to one of those.




shadowopal said:


> Cool! Where near Rosehill? I'm at Belmont and Kedzie.


I'm about a mile west of Rosehill.


----------



## shadowopal

I'm a member of the Chicago Haunt CLub on YahooGroups. We do at least one make and take each year. However, I'd like to get more going. So, maybe Hauntfroum is a good way to start.


----------



## bachelorsgrove_com

Hello everyone, I noticed that you have Bachelors Grove cemetery listed as one of the spots you want to visit. If you are interested, a group of people will be having a get together on October 16th 2009 and then will be visiting a location to eat and drink afterwords.

You can find details of the meet on the forum over at bachelorsgrove.net


Pete


----------



## Misdomt

I know this is an old post, but... It would be fun to plan some kind of gathering or workshop or just a place to discuss current projects for 2011. Does anyone agree? I'm in the South Subs.


----------



## HauntedHorror

I agree! I am in the northern Chicago area though.


----------



## Misdomt

It'd be cool to find a central location.


----------



## Deathtouch

I am more in the Aurora area. But would like to go. I guess this year is probably out. But I can help with website. Used to do goto the Chicago Make and Take. Main person went to Peoria. www.cmt.hauntseeker.com.


----------

